# Ammonia



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

My ammonia is really high. I've been doing water changes and cleaning the gravel for about 4 days now. I've also been adding ammolock, and salt. And i cleaned my filter too. Any one no why my ammonia is still so high??

Here's a picture of one of my piranhas. I think it's like that because of my ammonia, im not sure though. Anybody no what do to or what it is
View attachment 98912
?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Holy sh*t that guy looks fucked up! Someone help this guy. Get some aquarium salt at least to help that guy out!


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

what do you mean exactly by cleaning your filter?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Like taking it off and cleaning everything and getting new filter bags. I also just got melafix, it says remove activated carbon from filter, if possible, does that mean to take out my filter bags or what?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

then you killed all the bacteria??? this means you'll have to cycle again


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I have another one to that i didnt clean, do i still have to cycle?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, that's already a bit better, but I suppose you'll go through a mini cylce then

you shouldn't use carbon,you don't need it. replace it with biomedia
only clean the mechanical filtration media (sponges,etc.), and never touch the biological filter media

reduce (or even stop) feeding for a while and keep doing small daily water changes


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

How do i do a mini cycle? I have 2 emperor 400s and what is a biomedia i just have regular filter bags.

And should i use the melafix?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

What do i do to cylce my tank when i arleady have fish in it?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

biomedia or biological filter media is any kind of filter media that provides a good place for the beneficial bacteria to settle. Can be things like bioballs, lava rock, biomax, ... even lego blocks. Because most of the bacteria will be attached on these media, you should never replace or clean them.

your tank will cycle itself again, although adding biospira might help. just keep an eye on the water parameters and do small water changes every day so that the ammonia and nitrite levels won't get too high


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Alright, will do, thanks for the information. Should i get different filter bags or something?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i think with ammo lock you will still read high ammonia, it doesn't get rid of it it just makes it not harmful. and i would try some salt to heal up your P.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok thanks, ive been added salt everyday now and i ran out, ill go get some more to more though.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Ok thanks, ive been added salt everyday now and i ran out, ill go get some more to more though.


And when u do ur water changes make sure you turn off ur filters while you add ur water and conditioner. Wait a atleast 5 minutes and turn back on. The chlorine in water can kill ur bacteria. It happed to me.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Ok thanks, ive been added salt everyday now and i ran out, ill go get some more to more though.


hey i don't think you should add salt everyday bro, cuz it stays in your tank. i'm pretty sure the only time you add salt is when you do a water change. you are using aquarium salt right? make sure that you disolve it before you put it in your tank.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah i'm using aquarium salt, i do water changes everyday so thats y i add it everyday. Should i use melafix or just keep doing water changes everyday, which would work better?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get "Ammo Lock" to neutralize the ammonia.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah I know ive already been using that everyday.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

hey dude, keep a list of exact amounts and what you are doing to your tank. This will be good reference for you should this happen again.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

What do u mean like what chemicals im adding? Also, my tank got cloudy, is it because of the melafix i'm adding or what?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, because if you are adding stuff everyday that could over load...The salt stays in the tank, I would lay off that everyday. Melafix coats the fish like a535. that I would do once befor bed like the doc orders. The issue is your water....lets work on that. if you are cycleing again the water needs a boost with the stress stuff and bio waste. Keep an eye on the readings and the fish behaviour. It will save you money and your fish. I am sorry, I don't know the names of some of these products but lfs will show you the best way and some of the guys on here. I just got over a spike. I was glad they were here for me.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't even think i'm cycling again. I don't think i did anything do be cylcling. I don't know though i might be.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

do the test get your readings...!!!!! then give us an update....we got to see why that ammonia is going nuts


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I dont no why i guess my tanks cycling.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

did you do the test to see where you are at?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

My ammonia is still very high, its like around 8.0.









And should i just keep adding melafix or keep doin water changes everyday.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> My ammonia is still very high, its like around 8.0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k dude the fish would be dead







you put in ammo lock. I bet its ok now. just the melafix is good now. as long as the fish don't act funny, I think the damage is done. once befor bed k....too much does more damage.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah there startin to look better but the ammonia is still high. and my water is cloudy. Should i keep adding ammolock everyday?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

na, give the ammo a rest too. that is why your reading is still high. test again in a few days, do another water change on weds.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Should I keep adding the MelaFix, or do water changes everyday, or every other day.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

melafix, every night and water change on weds after you test the water. the ammo lock should have already done its job by changing the toxin to nitrates, and the melafix will help wth the nasty burns your babys got.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

ok thanks. But it says to use the melafix everyday for 7 days. then after 7 days do a water change. Should i still do a water change this wednesday or wait untill sunday because thats wen i started using the melafix?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

this is why you document stuff so you can keep track. do the test for ammonia....if it is still showing high do the water change and add salt....keep watching the fish behaviour. Do this on weds, give your filter a chance to get rid of sh*t in your water. no water change if readings are good. Melafix all the way till sunday once a night. OK. keep me updated I feel smart giving you all this info...but as I said befor I just went through it last week.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

My piranha's are doing beter, i finished with the melafix and it helped alot. The are looking a lot healthier, swimming around more and eating better. Thanks for all your help sassy i think it saved my piranha's.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> My piranha's are doing beter, i finished with the melafix and it helped alot. The are looking a lot healthier, swimming around more and eating better. Thanks for all your help sassy i think it saved my piranha's.


your welcome...thanks for the update









oh, I want pics to see how they have healed...if you don't mind...you can pm me


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 27, 2006)

Well here's the problem everyone. MelaFix is an anti-bacterial...which means it will kill bacteria. Dom is going through a mini-cycle due to the cleaning...and thus he is lacking enough bacteria to fully cycle the tank...so you've got a choice -- which issue to tackle first.

IMHO I would try to solve the ammonia issue with water changes. This will not only reduce the ammonia, but will clean out the water thus decreasing the risk of bacterial infection etc. I would also get some wound ease..if you can get that guy out the tank just drop some wound ease directly onto the wounds...MAKE SURE you stay away from eyes and gills with this stuff....

Also -- get a seachem ammonia test kit. IF your ammonia is simply being locked up by the ammo-chips then it is no longer harmful. Your typical test kit, however ,reads total ammonia -- not just the bad stuff. Seachem only reads free ammonia..which is what kills. So I would use that as a test.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

View attachment 100410
View attachment 100411
Here he is.


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey he looks fine to me...healed up nicely.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Another sick piranha due to ammonia. How much longer will the mini cycle take?? Any more suggestions on how to eliminate my ammonia or speed up the cycle, or heal my piranha would be good. I think im going to lose another one.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

oh guy, again...sh*t. keep up with water changes man....do all the checks, and check your documents that I told you to write down. Do you have a hospital tank set up? It would be good to treat the poor guy there till things settle in the tank.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Will do, thanks for your support. Are you sure that I'm going through a cycle? Because I've had my tank up and running for about 7 or 8 months. And when I first set up my tank I used about 20 gallons of water from my previous tank and let it sit for like 2 days.

No I don't, I have an empty 5 gallon though, could that be set up as a hospital tank?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I am having ammonia problems also--very frustrating. I have just been doing 25% water changes every other day, and testing regularly. The water changes ease the amount of ammonia, till the nitrifying bacteria does it's thing to eat up the ammonia--or that's the way it was explained to me. It's a rough battle for sure.....


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Just added some salt, stress coat and melafix after a did another 15% water change.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

hey, your P healed up nice...but if there are no burns the xnay on the melafix. .I am sure the burns were cause from something rotten. Keep checking your test kit to make sure it is giving you an accurate reading. If it is cycleing again it may be due to all the water changes. Your doing a good job, keep us up dated.


----------

